# TruGreen Tree Shrub Products



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

We moved into our house last year. Was getting handle on just the grass when trugreen kid wanders by and wants to do grass and shrub treatments. Explained I had the grass handled but, heck go ahead and do the shrubs etc (and as he said after the two treatments I'd have what they use and could do my own.)

Anyways, their basic treatment was.

Tempo SC Ultra (Cyfluthrin) Aphids Bagworm beetles

Merit 2F (Imidacloprid) Aphids Beetles

Floramite SC/LS Bifenazate spider mites.

Eagle 20Ew Anthracnose, leaf Blight, Leaf Spot, Rust.

For tree shrub fertilizer they used a 17-2-5

17-2-5 UBM (NITROGEN,PHOSPHORUS,POTASSIUM) EPA#
RATE:
APPLIED AMT:0.8984 GAL/1000 SQFT
4.0430 GAL

Just thought I'd throw it out there for anyone who might be interested and trying to figure out what is what like I am.


----------

